# Orvis Trident TLS



## ShaggyPalm (Sep 30, 2021)

I am looking for info on this rod. I got it from a friend who had it but doesn't fly fish and I can't really find any information on it anywhere. Looking for when it was produced and what, if any, model replaced it. Also if anyone has any experience with it and how they fish. Thanks for any info y'all can provide. Pictures attached.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

That’s a mid flex 8wt, I have the tip flex version, got it in 2004. It probably is not a big shooter rod, but would be very accurate in the 50’ range. TLS is a great line of rods, I fish an 8wt, 7wt and a 6wt. Great rods, hard to find, they have a solid following.


----------



## ShaggyPalm (Sep 30, 2021)

Thanks for the info. Were they all 9 1/2'? It does cast very accurately from 40' to 60' haven't really tried any hero casts with it so far, but I definitely like it.


----------



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

I had a 7wt tip flex. Loved it, unfortunately it met its demise a few years ago to a door. Orvis said they were going to replace it with an Access then sent me a Recon. They asked if I wanted the handle back so I still have that lol


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

All of mine came in 9', they did have some models in 9 1/2' which yours is, that would be a pro for medium action rod, gives you more leverage for a longer distance cast. It also makes very accurate short casts with that extra length.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

My 4,5 and 6 weight TLS were beloved. Down to a 4 wt. TL and 6 wt. TLS 9ft tip flex on all. I believe it went TL, TLS, T3. As far as time frames…been awhile. I did get a Helios for my broken 5 wt. TLS but not without some lengthy conversations. really amazing rods.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

I've got a very experienced friend who has a TLS midflex 8wt. He uses it for albies. It looks like absolute hell. The paint is literally falling off all over it and I've had to replace several guides that rusted away (in spite of supposedly being titanium). I keep telling him to send it back (apparently the paint issue meets warranty criteria) and Orvis will give him something newer. He refuses because he likes the rod so much. Which speaks well for the rod by my way of looking at it.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

Loogie said:


> That’s a mid flex 8wt, I have the tip flex version, got it in 2004. It probably is not a big shooter rod, but would be very accurate in the 50’ range. TLS is a great line of rods, I fish an 8wt, 7wt and a 6wt. Great rods, hard to find, they have a solid following.


Even though the rod says mid-flex, in the Orvis flex numbering system, that 9.0 would be closer to tip flex. In my opinion, that 9.0 flex rating provided for rods that had the best overall flex for saltwater flyfishers; it's more like a fast medium-fast rod or a slightly tuned down tip flex. 

What really counts is how it feels to and performs for the user. It sounds like it does well, to the extent the original poster wrote "It does cast very accurately from 40' to 60' haven't really tried any hero casts with it so far, but I definitely like it."

The rod was offered in 1999-2000. Google 'Orvis TLS' and you'll find more specific information - the internet is your friendl


----------



## ShaggyPalm (Sep 30, 2021)

I am definitely liking this rod. What is the closest to it that is still in production?


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

ShaggyPalm said:


> I am definitely liking this rod. What is the closest to it that is still in production?


why? If you like it, you like it.


----------



## ShaggyPalm (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm not looking to replace it, just trying to get a frame of reference.


----------

